# DVD Profiler 2.0 - New Version??



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm really not sure, if this is an updated version of DVD profiler or not, but it looked like it was from the info I just seen at Webattack.

Click here to go download

DVD Profiler 2.0

DVD Profiler is a complete DVD management solution that offers an extensive array of features including an ever growing online database that provides information about many DVD titles. With support of the database, adding a new DVD title to your collection is as simple as entering the UPC from the DVD case or the title of the movie, and DVD Profiler will retrieve the entire DVD Profile from the online database. If you have a DVD drive connected to your computer, you don't even have to enter the UPC, but can simply insert the DVD into the drive. If the DVD is not yet part of your collection, you can choose to add it with a single click. In addition to managing your collection, you can also use the program to keep track of DVDs that you've loaned to friends and check prices or order new DVDs online. You can rate your titles, add personal notes, purchase price and more to each title in your collection. Additional features support filtering options, support for Parental Controls, a DVD wish list, categories, cover printing, statistics and much more. A must-try tool for DVD lovers. The free version displays advertising and has some limitations. Requires free registration after 2 days.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

This is a new version, but there is a bug. If you have it loaded on more than one machine like I do, I input them in one place, upload my Profile then download to the other machine, it doesn't work. 

They disabled this feature for version 2.0 because there is a possibility that your database can be corrupted beyond fixing. They are working on a patch for this bug.

In the meantime, you can still upload ok, but you have to login to your account online, generate a backup, save it locally then do a restore and your data will be updated.

BTW, if you're not using this program, I highly recommend it. You can generate reports and track who you loan discs to, add your own review, track your Wish List and convert them to purchases when you buy. 

It's way cool. Plus it can interface with the Cue Cat scanner that's free at Rat Shack so you can scan the barcode from your DVD.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can download your database from the website (Log in and then you will see it as an option) this way you can have your database on as many machines as you want.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Its a great program. Really helps when the family and neighbors come by and "rent" movies. Before I used it I lost a lot of movies because I would forget who borrowed them. The new version is nice. I like that it shows the easter eggs etc.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Can you input data from DVD Tracker into DVD Profiler??

^^bump


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Anyone know the answer to my previous post???


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AkShark _
> *Can you input data from DVD Tracker into DVD Profiler??
> 
> ^^bump *


I really doubt it


----------

